# Ruger Mark I



## bluehawk63 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello, I recently came upon a Ruger Mark I target pistol. It was originally bought in 1956 and still has the sales receipt and all of the papers and original box. I was just wondering what the value of a pistol like this was. If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a 1977 MK-I or Standard with the box all papers and sales ticket. Value on these old Rugers is just not that much. They made several million of them and they are not rare. Shoot it and enjoy it. :smt033

Here's mine with my .22/45.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a article on Gun Blast that you might like about the history of the old Standard...:smt033

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger_50th.htm


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it might be helpful to mention the condition of the the gun that you wish the board to help you appraise.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

Ruger MKI A54 frame (1966) perfect condition w/holster and 2 mags--$200 out the door. If you can purchase an MKI in decent shape for $150 you are in the ball park.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

I got one that my B-in-L bought new in summer of '59 and he didn't like it so my dad said I could swap my H&R revolver for it and I have had it every since. Would not sell it for $1000, but it's not worth but $150 at the most market wise in my opinion.


----------

